# myths



## Mutt (Feb 19, 2006)

(music)do,do,do,do(music). "we have traveled beyond site and sound. we have entered the marijuana myth zone".  

Sound off on Marijuana Cultivation myths. Who has the wierdest one.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 19, 2006)

-As soon as you rip up the plant, plunge the roots into a container of boiling water to "force" the THC into the buds.

-Hang the plant upside-down so all the THC drains into the buds.

-If a male plant is near other plants it will turn them male too.

-Cops in helicopters release pollen over people's outdoor grows.
(A neighbor told me these last 2)

-Cut leaves off the plants if they're shading buds.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 20, 2006)

Guru, when I lived in Hawaii they have what's called green harvest. The military choppers flew all over the crops and drops some shit to kill off the weed. I dont think it was pollen though, but there might be a hint of truth to it. **** Bush.


----------



## puffadder (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah, probably agent orange. I'll bet that made for some good tokin' (sarcasm)


----------



## MMilitiaR (Feb 20, 2006)

- in some places people who find outdoor crops(like lots of plants) run throught the fields with there underwear on and collect thc on ther body and scrape it off and sells "superballs"


freaind said that^


----------



## Mutt (May 25, 2006)

Thought I'd bring this one back to life.

Another myth. 
People Vitamins as a fert.


----------



## MissMolly (May 25, 2006)

marijuana causes man boobs..this may be true check yourselves!


----------



## Hick (May 25, 2006)

driveing a nail in the meristem.
Hermies produce "female" seeds.
Estrogen.
Kool=Aid flavors your plants.
Theres only one way to grow pot.
Prolonged darkness increases thc pproduction.


----------



## fusible (May 25, 2006)

I'm not sure if this one is true but.....
Smoking bud with seed in it causes infertility.


----------



## Skribb (May 25, 2006)

lol I heard that 1 b 4^^


----------



## AZshwagg (May 26, 2006)

I heard cops in helicopters go around with heat seeking guns and look down for hot spots at people houses. Meaning the lights would put out enogh heat to be detected really high in the sky.


----------



## Kindbud (May 26, 2006)

Birth control Pills help the plants?


----------



## Kindbuds Bro (May 26, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> I heard cops in helicopters go around with heat seeking guns and look down for hot spots at people houses. Meaning the lights would put out enogh heat to be detected really high in the sky.


 
What they really do that any fact man that would make me so mad if 
they did that to my plants thank god I dont live in Hawaii


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 26, 2006)

It was called paraquat and it has "supposedly" been banned for use in killing large scale marijuana fields, real big in the 70's. That's no myth. 
p://chemweb.calpoly.edu/chem/bailey/377/PapersF2000/Jeff/mariJ.htm[/url] 
tp://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/001085.htm[/url]


----------



## Hick (May 26, 2006)

Thermal imageing is Paraquat.*?* ....oops biff


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 26, 2006)

that it damages the central nervous systems of unborn fetuses and causes "ADD" in children. Yeah, whatever


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 26, 2006)

Hey Bob! I'm finally "under" you


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 26, 2006)

Yeah, sorry, a little out of context.

I was refering to the helicopters flying around dropping pollen/agent orange thing.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 26, 2006)

Oh god....here we go


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 26, 2006)

They really used to use it, I'm not talkin' about some wierd conspiracy thing.


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (May 27, 2006)

yea some of my friends think if they do anything while high they will lose there high.
I say ** on that. If im high and I do something I stay high.


----------



## Mutt (May 27, 2006)

Hick (in another thread) said:
			
		

> Whoa!..where _did_ you find that?..Trimming leaves is a "no-no" in most growers handbooks. Leaves are where photosynthesis takes place. http://www.emc.maricopa.edu/faculty.../BioBookPS.html
> Photosythesis is the primary resource of health and vigor. Don't trim all those leaves.


 
See there another myth decimated. DON"T TRIM FAN LEAVES. thanks Hick.


----------



## Mutt (May 27, 2006)

GanjaGuru (in another thread) said:
			
		

> NO NO NO NONO NO
> 
> birth control pills.
> 
> ...


 

Damn you guys are on a roll tonite.  Keep em coming. Correct all these myths.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 27, 2006)

REF:Birth Control Pills in weed.

"Then again, you may just like that set pf 34 C's you sprout--more fun in the shower."


----------



## Mutt (Jul 3, 2006)

Gotta a new myth to add.
Hermie seeds=feminized seeds.
Been seeing this one up for a while now.
Not any old hermie seed is feminized. They have to be done in a controlled environment, with certain processes. Then they have to be stabalized. So IMHO "My plant hermied so I got fem'd seeds" is a myth.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 3, 2006)

*LU400S/HTL/EN*
Initial Lumen Output: 55,000
That's 137.5 per/watt, a total of 5,000 lumens more per/bulb than the 125 per/watt myth.

****
*LU430S/HTL/EN*
Initial Lumen Output: 58,500
That's 136.1 per/watt, a total of 4,750 lumens more per/bulb than the 125 per/watt myth.

****
*LU600S/HTL/EN*
Initial Lumen Output: 88,000
That's 146.7 per/watt, a total of  13,000 lumens more per/bulb than the 125 per/watt myth.

****
*LU1000B/HTL/EN*
Initial Lumen Output: 145,000
That's 145 per/watt, a total of 20,000 lumens more per/bulb than the 125 per/watt myth.

Well, I could go on forever, but with only these few bulbs from Hortilux, I've shown that the supposed 125 lumens/per watt in HPS bulbs is a total fabrication, an uninformed miscalculation and not even a good estimate.

When someone spouts off with a bunch of "statistics" concerning YOUR grow, ALWAYS check to make sure they aren't handing you a bunch of baloney that will affect how much weed YOU can grow.


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 3, 2006)

I stated the 125 lumens per watt.
It's a standard measurement.
I didn't say ALL brands of HPS are exactly 125 lumens per watt.
My info comes from a variety of sources inc. Ed Rosenthal.
So post your attempt at starting a fight with him.

P.S. in case you haven't yet, check to see that 136 lumens is pretty damn close to 125.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 3, 2006)

ganjabanned said:
			
		

> I stated the 125 lumens per watt.
> It's a standard measurement.
> I didn't say ALL brands of HPS are exactly 125 lumens per watt.
> My info comes from a variety of sources inc. Ed Rosenthal.
> ...


It was a standard measurement more than a decade ago. It's not now. It's outdated information. I've shown clearly that it is. The 1K light example has your outdated information 20,000 lumens off track. Do try to post accurate information if you have to post.

I wasn't trying to start a fight. You continue to do so. Everyone has noticed your childish attempt to do so by using the sig line you are. It's just another example of your immaturity.

Hicks forecast was exactly right. You're a trouble maker. You do just go round and round trying to cause trouble over and over. With every post you have, you reinforce his accuracy.

Keep up the good work. You'll get yourself booted from this site like you have with others.


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 3, 2006)

2 items posted earlier are at least partially true.

An ancientrway of collecting hash was to have near naked little boys run through the hemp fields to collect resin.  The resin would then be removed from their bodies with wooden scrapers.

And cops use infared technology as a tool to bust indoor pot growers.  If you have a lot of HID's, this will show up on infared, even from hundreds of feet in the air.  
The supreme court ruled that they can only use infared if they have a search warrant or evidence that points to a specific house/location.


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 3, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> It was a standard measurement more than a decade ago. It's not now. It's outdated information. I've shown clearly that it is. The 1K light example has your outdated information 20,000 lumens off track. Do try to post accurate information if you have to post.
> 
> I wasn't trying to start a fight. You continue to do so. Everyone has noticed your childish attempt to do so by using the sig line you are. It's just another example of your immaturity.
> 
> ...


 
Go poke a stick at someone else; I don't want to play your bad-mouth game.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 3, 2006)

from what i have been led to believe the way a feminized seed works (to prove the myth you state Mutt  )  

a fem seed is when you take a solid genetic strain and stress her at the end of flower by letting her go VERY late (there may be other ways of stressing i have not heard) ....this causes her to believe she will not be harvested and will die off

she pops a nut to continue the life cycle....and it is from this forced stress that makes the fem seed

*how true this is....well i don't know....so if i'm wrong....please correct me*  







			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> Gotta a new myth to add.
> Hermie seeds=feminized seeds.
> Been seeing this one up for a while now.
> Not any old hermie seed is feminized. They have to be done in a controlled environment, with certain processes. Then they have to be stabalized. So IMHO "My plant hermied so I got fem'd seeds" is a myth.


----------



## bmello (Jul 3, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> -
> 
> -Hang the plant upside-down so all the THC drains into the buds.
> 
> ...


 
My first husband spent hours evey night trimming shade leaves...you mean he did not need to do this?  He also did the hanging upside down, roots intack...


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 3, 2006)

bmello said:
			
		

> My first husband spent hours evey night trimming shade leaves...you mean he did not need to do this? He also did the hanging upside down, roots intack...


 
Shade leaves are there for a reason:
To perform photosynthesis and they act as storehouses for nutrients the plant needs during flowering.
Light does not have to shine directly on buds to increase potency.  Light energy is collected from leaves on the _entire_ plant.
If someone is manic about having light shining on buds they can rearrange shade leaves with paper clips/twist ties etc.

Hanging upside down is a drying technique.  Gravity tend to "draw" moisture from the uppermost part to the lower parts, slowing down the drying process (good).  But it doesn't increase potency, and I don't think hanging with the roots still attached accomplishes anything, except take up space.


----------



## cloud (Aug 2, 2007)

if males dont change other plants to males and you can smoke them why kill them?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 2, 2007)

> how true this is


Well, you forgot a step. You need to take the pollen from that hermie and sex a totally different female, not the hermied plant or a clone of that plant. 





> People Vits used a ferts


Ferts no but as a vit supplement, yes. Plants need vits too. Think superthrive.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 12, 2007)

You can make a rub on pain reliever by soaking Marijuana shake in alcohol for a few days

(well...this may be real, i just thought my friend was full of it when he told me that smokin in the garage the other day)

exhaling marijuana smoke at your plants helps them


You can get high from smokin the roots


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 12, 2007)

bmello said:
			
		

> My first husband spent hours evey night trimming shade leaves...you mean he did not need to do this? He also did the hanging upside down, roots intack...


 

yea theres no reason to hang ur plant upside down at all, theres no THC movement once its been cut. and those leaves he cut didn't do much of nething.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 12, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> exhaling marijuana smoke at your plants helps them
> You can get high from smokin the roots



Both a no to those. Carbon monoxide is not good for any living thing. When you burn anything it gives off carbon MONOXIDE not DIOXIDE.

Roots contain no THC. Better luck smoking stems.

Cutting shade leaves is bad. Those are the photosynthesis factories. They are what makes the plant grow better,bigger,faster.


----------



## louis (Sep 12, 2007)

cloud said:
			
		

> if males dont change other plants to males and you can smoke them why kill them?



Males don't turn females to males, they pollinate them to where your bud is all seedy.  You smoke males??  How's that goin for you?


----------

